
Show HN: Learn Redux - wesbos
https://LearnRedux.com
======
acemarke
Looks very promising. Combine that with Dan Abramov working on a followup to
his original Redux video series at Egghead, and plenty of good options out
there for video-focused learners.

Beyond that, I'll toss in a link to my collection of high-quality React and
Redux-related tutorials and articles, at
[https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links). Specifically
intended to be a great set of resources for someone trying to learn the React
ecosystem.

------
thebigkick
I did Wes Bos's React for Beginner's course and it was fantastic. and he's
Canadian!

I did Tyler McGinnis's class over at Egghead as well. Both were top notch.

------
joshowens
This is exciting, been thinking of trying out Redux and this will hopefully
save time

------
mcornella
Really cool of Sentry to sponsor this

